# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Samsung] Επισκευή πλακέτας Samsung SH09ZA7

## kxrist

Γειά και χαρά,

Τον τελευταίο καιρό το κλιματιστικό μου δεν άνοιγε με την πρώτη. έπρεπε να το πατήσω δυό τρεις φορές για να πάρει, ώσπου μια μέρα ενώ είχα 5 μέρες να το ανοίξω δεν άνοιγε καθόλου ούτε από το τηλεχειριστήριο, ούτε και από το κουμπί. Δοκίμασα άλλο χειριστήριο αλλά τίποτα.

Αποφάσισα να ανοίξω την εσωτερική μονάδα (να κοιτάξω ότι περνάει ρεύμα στο μηχάνημα) και είδα ότι στην πλακέτα (Ass'y main PCB) έχει καεί μια ασφάλεια 1Α-250V (το διαπίστωσα γιατί είδα μαύρο γύρω της) αλλά και ένα ολοκληρωμένο ΤΝΥ 255P (AC/DC switching converter) το οποίο φαίνεται ότι έχει σπάσει κάπως στη μέση.

Πήρα τα ανταλλακτικά αφού βρήκα τα σχετικά διαγράμματα στο internet και ετοιμάζομαι να τα αντικαταστήσω. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει λίγο είναι στο ολοκληρωμένο το οποίο έχει 8 ποδαράκια και δεν έχω κάνει αντίστοιχη αλλαγή στο παρελθόν (έχοντας ελάχιστες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών, αλλά μπορώ τουλάχιστον να αλλάζω αντιστάσεις, πυκνωτές,κλπ. με κολητήρια και τρόμπα). 
Ελπίζω να είναι αυτή η βλάβη και να μην βρώ κάτι άλλο.

Οποια συμβουλή επιθυμητή
Κώστας

----------


## chip

η πλακέτα είναι μιας όψης (το πιθανότερο) ή δυο?
Αν είναι δύο όψεων κόψε τα ποδαράκια του ολοκληρωμένου  ψηλά κοντά στο πλαστικό του ολοκληρωμένου και μετά ζέστανε τις κολήσεις και αφαίρεσε τα ένα ένα.

----------


## kxrist

από την μία πλευρά είναι τα υλικά και από την πίσω φαίνονται μόνο οι κολήσεις. 
οκ, θα το κόψω πρώτα, θα ζεστάνω, θα αφαιρέσω τα ποδαράκια και θα καθαρίσω με την τρόμπα πρίν βάλω το άλλο. 
έχει σωστή και λάθος πλευρά το ολοκληρωμένο ή ακόμα και η ασφάλεια - η οποία έχει και αυτή δύο ποδαράκια - (πχ. τα γράμματα προς τα πάνω ή κάτω) ή δεν επηρεάζει ?

----------


## FILMAN

Το ολοκληρωμένο έχει φορά, η ασφάλεια όχι.

----------


## kxrist

η φορά έχει να κάνει με τα γράμματα που φαίνονται πάνω στο ολοκληρωμένο από ότι καταλαβαίνω. σε περίπτωση που μπει ανάποδα καιγεται ή δεν δουλεύει ;

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχει ένα σημάδι (εγκοπή στα αριστερά ή τελεία κάτω αριστερά) καθώς το κοιτάς με τα γράμματα να διαβάζονται. Μπορείς βέβαια να το βάλεις και με βάση το πώς διαβάζονται τα γράμματα. Αν το βάλεις ανάποδα πιθανότατα θα καταστραφεί.

----------


## chip

αφού είναι μιας όψης και ξέρεις να χειρίζεσαι τρόμπα απορόφησης μπορείς να το ξεκολήσεις και χωρίς να του κόψεις τα ποδαράκια.
Σε καμία περίπτωση να μην μπει ανάποδα! (εκτός οτι μπορεί να χαλάσει το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνουν και άλλες βλάβες στην πλακέτα).
Όταν το κολήσεις καθάρισε την πλακέτα εκεί που κόλησες με βενζίνη (αυτή που έχουν στα super market).

----------


## kxrist

η αλλαγή και των δύο έγινε. μόλις όμως το έβαλα στην πρίζα έκανε τσάφ και μου έκαψε την ασφάλεια που μόλις είχα αντικαταστήσει. υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει καεί και κάτι άλλο στην πλακέτα που μπορεί να θέλει αλλαγή ? δεν βλέπω κάτι άλλο μαυρισμένο... τι να πω....

----------


## FILMAN

Όταν λέμε "καμένο εξάρτημα" δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να είναι μπαρουτοκαπνισμένο. Μήπως έχει π.χ. κάποιο MOSFET ισχύος που οδηγείται από το ολοκληρωμένο που άλλαξες, και το οποίο έχει βραχυκυκλώσει; Αν ναι, τότε πρέπει να το αλλάξεις κι αυτό.

----------


## KOKAR

μια καθαρή φωτογραφία της πλακέτας και απο τις δυο πλευρές θα βοήθαγε .......

----------


## kxrist

ok, θα βγάλω αλλά το σκάσιμο που ακούστηκε δεν ήταν από την ασφάλεια ή το ολοκληρωμένο που είχα τοποθετήσει. είμαι σίγουρος ότι ήταν από το τροφοδοτικό. θα το δώσω για κοίταγμα.
σχετικά με το moffset, πως θα δω εάν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο όντας κολημένο στην πλακέτα. με το buzzer του πολυμέτρου ?

----------


## duomax03

Το κάψιμο της ασφάλειας υποδηλώνει πιθανώς κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα στην πλακέτα, καθώς πέρασε κάποιο ρεύμα πολύ μεγάλης έντασης μέσα από αυτήν.

   Ποια εξαρτήματα τραβάνε ρεύμα στην πλακέτα ;
   Οι πυκνωτές 1.2μF 450V (CR71), SD 6.8V 450V (C101, C102) ή κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα του ολοκληρωμένου  TNY 255P …


 Στη θέση σου θα τα άλλαζα και στη συνέχεια στη θέση της ασφάλειας θα έβαζα μια λάμπα 100 W (για να αποφύγω ατυχήματα και μεγαλύτερες ζημιές ).Όσο πιο έντονο είναι το βραχυκύκλωμα τόσο θα φωτοβολεί έντονα η λάμπα. Όσο αλλάζεις τα "κρίσιμα" εξαρτήματα θα προσέξεις ότι η λάμπα θα ανάβει κανονικά και κάποια στιγμή θα σβήσει. Όταν σβήσει, τότε σημαίνει ότι δεν θα έχεις πλέον βραχυκύκλωμα.

Επίσης πρόσεξε τα ποδαράκια του ολοκληρωμένου πως τα τοποθετείς στην πλακέτα :
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 22337

----------


## kxrist

το tny 255 το άλλαξα όπως και την ασφάλεια πιστεύω ότι το έβαλα σωστά. όταν όμως τα έβαλα πάνω ακούστηκε ένα σκάσιμο για το οποίο δεν είμαι σίγουρος από που προήλθε - πλακέτα ή τροφοδοτικό (σίγουρα όμως από την εσωτερική μονάδα). το ολοκληρωμένο πάντως είναι άθικτο. (αυτό που άλλαξα είχε ξεκολήσει η πάνω πλευρα του). 

αφού ο θόρυβος ακούστηκε καθαρά, δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιο σημάδι στην πλακέτα ? όταν άλλαξα πάλι την ασφάλεια (1Α,250V) δεν έγινε τίποτα. (αυτός είναι ο λόγος που σκέφτομαι το τροφοδοτικό).

CR71: όπως βλέπω και στο εγχειρίδιο του σερβις και στην πλακέτα, βρίσκεται μέσα σε ένα παραλληλόγραμμο μαύρο περίβλημα. 

C101 - C102: από μια εξωτερική ματιά στα βαρελάκια των πυκνωτών δεν βλέπω κάτι μαυρισμένο.
έριξα μια ματιά και στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37216 να δω μήπως έχουν φουσκώσει ελαφρώς. θα τα αλλάξω όπως μου προτείνεις.

σύμφωνα με όσα μου λες, ξεκολάω την ασφάλεια από την πλακέτα και κολάω δύο καλωδια (ανεξαρτήτως φοράς) τα οποία τα ενωνω με μια λάμπα 100W - ενδεχομένως και με ακροδέκτες πορτατίφ ? - (βάζω το μηχάνημα στην πρίζα για να ελέγξω όποια τυχόν διαροή προέρχεται από την πλακέτα).

ελπίζω να μην σκάσει και αυτή..
P.S. το παραπάνω συνημμένο δεν ανοίγει

----------


## duomax03

> σύμφωνα με όσα μου λες, ξεκολάω την ασφάλεια από την πλακέτα και κολάω  δύο καλωδια (ανεξαρτήτως φοράς) τα οποία τα ενωνω με μια λάμπα 100W -  ενδεχομένως και με ακροδέκτες πορτατίφ ? - (βάζω το μηχάνημα στην πρίζα  για να ελέγξω όποια τυχόν διαροή προέρχεται από την πλακέτα).


Ναι. Δεν παίζει ρόλο η πολικότητα. Πάρε ένα λαμπτήρα πυράκτωσης 100 W και σύνδεσέ του δυο καλωδιάκια τροφοδοσίας. Βγάλε την ασφάλεια από την πλακέτα και κόλα στις νησίδες που εδράζεται η ασφάλεια τη λάμπα. 

  Αν μπορείς φόρτωσε φωτογραφίες και από τις δυο πλακέτες για να καταλάβουμε και εμείς τι γίνεται.




> C101 - C102: από μια εξωτερική ματιά στα βαρελάκια των πυκνωτών δεν βλέπω κάτι μαυρισμένο.
> έριξα μια ματιά και στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37216 να δω μήπως έχουν φουσκώσει ελαφρώς. θα τα αλλάξω όπως μου προτείνεις.


 
  Τους πυκνωτές του ελέγχεις με ESR meter . Μπορεί να υπάρχει διαρροή στο διηλεκτρικό τους και όχι απλώς υπερθέρμανση. Για αυτό σου προτείνω να τους αλλάξεις προαιρετικά.




> το tny 255 το άλλαξα όπως και την ασφάλεια πιστεύω ότι το έβαλα σωστά.   όταν όμως τα έβαλα πάνω ακούστηκε ένα σκάσιμο για το οποίο δεν είμαι   σίγουρος από που προήλθε - πλακέτα ή τροφοδοτικό (σίγουρα όμως από την   εσωτερική μονάδα). το ολοκληρωμένο πάντως είναι άθικτο. (αυτό που  άλλαξα  είχε ξεκολήσει η πάνω πλευρα του).


  Τι να σου πω τώρα ;  Με την “εξ αποστάσεως τεχνική επίβλεψη” φίλε μου είναι κάπως δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## kxrist

ανεβάζω μια φώτο,  θα βγάλω πιο κοντινή σήμερα. 
οκ, θα βάλω τη λάμπα. 

ESR meter δεν έχω, έχω όμως πολύμετρο.

ψάχνω να βρώ τους πυκνωτές. 
ο ένας CR71 (είναι δεξια από τους C101-102 στο μαύρο κουτάκι) είναι 1.2 μf 450V είναι μονίμου λειτουργίας ?? όπως στο link http://www.alifragis.com.gr/view_cat..._id=583&page=2

οι άλλοι δύο (είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοί? ) SD 6.8V 450V πόσα μf είναι για να ξέρω πως να τους ζητήσω.
DSC_5185.jpg

Ευχαριστώ
Κ

----------


## FILMAN

Πού ψάχνεις ρε παλληκάρι μου, είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να φταίει ο πυκνωτής των 1.2μF 450V; Άμα είχε πρόβλημα αυτός δεν θα γύριζε ο ανεμιστήρας. Οι άλλοι πάλι που είναι 6.8V 450V... τί είναι αυτά, πού τα είδες; Για ημιαγωγούς ψάχνεις. Βάλε το σχέδιο να το δούμε. Αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο που λες πως άλλαξες το γκουγκλάρισα και δεν βγάζει τίποτα. Το έχεις γράψει σωστά; Από πού το αγόρασες και πώς το ζήτησες;

----------


## kxrist

ναι, υπάρχει το ολοκληρωμένο, το πήρα από ένα μαγαζί στην αθήνα και το τοποθέτησα είναι ΤR SWITCH TNY255P, υπάρχει σχετικό pdf και στο δίκτυο. http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...nt/TNY254P.pdf. το άλλαξα γιατί το είδα λίγο κατεστραμμένο, όπως δεν φαίνεται καλά στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία.

δεν γνωρίζω αν φταίει κάτι, απλά ρωτάω να πάρω καμιά ιδέα μπας και το παλέψω λίγο ακόμη.
ιδού το σχέδιοπλακετα.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως εκτός από το σχέδιο της πλακέτας έχεις και το κυκλωματικό διάγραμμα;

----------


## duomax03

Έλεγξε ωμικά τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίαςΈλεγξε αν έχει στο + και - της γέφυρας DF06S γύρω στα 330 V (αν δεν έχει αντικατέστησέ το )

Στο ποδαράκι 50 του Microcontroller UPD780024CW τσέκαρε αν έχεις 0 V και στο ποδαράκι 18 τσέκαρε αν έχεις 5 VΑν είναι εντάξει οι τάσεις στον Microcontroller τότε μέτρα τον σταθεροποιητή τάσης KA7805A αν σου βγάζει 5 V. Αν δεν σου βγάζει τα 5, αντικατέστησέ τονΑν λειτουργεί σωστά, τσέκαρε τις νησίδες της πλακέτας για βραχυκυκλώματα
Αν έχεις παλμογράφο, τσέκαρε

Tον οπτοζεύκτη TLP180 για σταθερό σήμαΣτο ποδαράκι 48 και 49 του Microcontroller τσέκαρε αν έχεις ημίτονο με περίοδο 250 ns

----------


## kxrist

διαγράμματα εδώ,
παλμογράφο δεν έχωschematic2.jpgwiring.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

> Έλεγξε ωμικά τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας(Μα αν είναι κομμένα ή βραχυκυκλωμένα δεν θα καίγεται η ασφάλεια.)
> Έλεγξε αν έχει στο + και - της γέφυρας DF06S γύρω στα 330 V (αν δεν έχει αντικατέστησέ το(Με καμμένη ασφάλεια σίγουρα δεν θα έχει! )
> Στο ποδαράκι 50 του Microcontroller UPD780024CW τσέκαρε αν έχεις 0 V και στο ποδαράκι 18 τσέκαρε αν έχεις 5 V(Με καμμένη ασφάλεια σίγουρα δεν θα έχει! )
> 
> Αν είναι εντάξει οι τάσεις στον Microcontroller τότε μέτρα τον σταθεροποιητή τάσης KA7805A αν σου βγάζει 5 V. Αν δεν σου βγάζει τα 5, αντικατέστησέ τον(Είναι δυνατόν οι τάσεις να είναι εντάξει στο μC και εντούτοις το 7805 να* μην* βγάζει 5V
> 
> Αν λειτουργεί σωστά, τσέκαρε τις νησίδες της πλακέτας για βραχυκυκλώματαΑν έχεις παλμογράφο, τσέκαρε
> Tον οπτοζεύκτη TLP180 για σταθερό σήμαΣτο ποδαράκι 48 και 49 του Microcontroller τσέκαρε αν έχεις ημίτονο με περίοδο 250 ns


Είναι απίθανο να φταίνε αυτά για το κάψιμο της ασφάλειας.

----------


## duomax03

> είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να φταίει ο πυκνωτής των 1.2μF 450V; Άμα είχε πρόβλημα αυτός δεν θα γύριζε ο ανεμιστήρας


Δεν θα δούλευε ο ανεμιστήρας ; ποιός ανεμιστήρας ;Το όλο σύστημα ελέγχεται με βαλβίδες. δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μπορείς να γίνεις ποιο συγκεκριμένος ;




> Οι άλλοι πάλι που είναι 6.8V 450V... τί είναι αυτά, πού τα είδες; Για ημιαγωγούς ψάχνεις...1.2μF 450V


Αν μου επιτρέπεις μια διευκρίνηση που δεν έκανα και έχουμε παρερμηνείες και φταίω εγώ. Οι πυκνωτές είναι δυνατόν να προκαλέσουν βραχυκύκλωμα. Οι πυκνωτές απόζευξης συνήθως έχουν μικρή χωρητικότητα και χρησιμοποιούνται για κατάπνιξη βραχυχρόνιων τασικών αιχμών και παρουσιάζουνε βραχυκυκλώματα. Αυτό το είδος βραχυκυκλώματος ονομάζεται άμεσο

----------


## kxrist

την ασφάλεια όπως και το ολοκληρωμένο τα βρήκα μπαρουτιασμένα την πρώτη φορά που το άνοιξα όπως και τα αντικατέστησα. μόλις έβαλα όμως την πρίζα με τα νέα υλικά ακούστηκε ένας θόρυβος σα να έσκασε κάτι. μετά από λίγο έβγαλα την πλακέτα αλλά δεν είδα κάτι μαυρισμένο ή κάποια μυρωδιά.
το μηχάνημα δεν ανάβει καθόλου. ιδου και τα υλικά της πλακέταςylika.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία. Τώρα που έχουμε το σχήμα, πάμε. Έλεγξε τα παρακάτω με σειρά προτεραιότητας:
α) Τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης για μια τουλάχιστον βραχ/μένη δίοδο
β) Την ασφάλεια F702
γ) Το ολοκληρωμένο (ξαναάλλαξέ το)
δ) Το CD11 για βραχυκύκλωμα
ε) Τη D101 για βραχυκύκλωμα

----------


## duomax03

> Είναι απίθανο να φταίνε αυτά για το κάψιμο της ασφάλειας.


Είναι πολύ πιθανών φίλε μου γιατί αυτές είναι οι επίσημες οδηγίες στο service manual του κλιματιστικού

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς για παράδειγμα να μου εξηγήσεις πώς η απουσία σήματος χρονισμού στον μC μπορεί να κάψει την ασφάλεια;
Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι φταίει η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης.
Θα δούμε.

----------


## kxrist

> :α) Τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης για μια τουλάχιστον βραχ/μένη δίοδο
> β) Την ασφάλεια F702
> γ) Το ολοκληρωμένο (ξαναάλλαξέ το)
> δ) Το CD11 για βραχυκύκλωμα
> ε) Τη D101 για βραχυκύκλωμα


α) ποια είναι η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα και τον πίνακα υλικών που μόλις πρόσθεσα (νούμερο κωδικός?). πως μετράω αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη όντας πάνω στην πλακέτα (προφανώς με το buzzer στα δύο ποδαράκια όταν η πλακέτα είναι αποσυνδεδεμένη. αν ακουστεί θόρυβος έίναι βραχυκ?)

β), γ) τα άλλαξα χτές, ας δω τα επόμενα πρώτα (θα τα αλλάξω και αυτά) και θα επανέλθουμε 

δ), ε) τα βρήκα στο σχήμα, τα ελέγχω με τον ίδιο τρόπο ? 

με το μαλακό τις τεχνικές συμβουλές, δεν έχω τις γνώσεις...πλζ...

----------


## duomax03

Βεβαίως φίλε μου. Είναι και δικιά μου παράλειψη που δεν το ανέφερα. Δεν ελέγχεις απλώς αν έχει δραστηριότητα ο Microcontroller UPD780024CW, αλλά ελέγχεις και την κατανομή τάσεων κατά μήκος του. Αν για παράδειγμα στο ποδαράκι 52 δεν  έχεις τετραγωνικό παλμό διάρκειας 10 ms τότε πρέπει να υποπτευθείς τον οπτοζεύκτη. Μπορεί αν στα ποδαράκια 48 και 49 του Microcontroller UPD780024CW αν δεν έχεις ημίτονο 250 ns να υπάρχει άπρόβλημα στον resonator (X301).

Βέβαια θα μου πεις ότι ο Microcontroller  αν διαπιστώσει κάποιο πρόβλημα, «κλειδώνει την πλακέτα» και την οδηγεί σε μια άεργη κατάσταση.  Έχεις δίκιο. Ωστόσο πάντα τον θεωρώ καλό μπούσουλα όταν δεν είναι εύκολο να βρεις άκρη.

----------


## FILMAN

> Δεν θα δούλευε ο ανεμιστήρας ; ποιός ανεμιστήρας ;Το όλο σύστημα ελέγχεται με βαλβίδες. δεν καταλαβαίνω. Μπορείς να γίνεις ποιο συγκεκριμένος ;
> 
> (Ο ανεμιστήρας της εσωτερικής μονάδας. Αυτός που φυσάει τον κρύο αέρα προς τα έξω. Αυτός είναι ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας του συγκεκριμένου μοτέρ. Δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ με το πρόβλημα.)
> 
> 
> Αν μου επιτρέπεις μια διευκρίνηση που δεν έκανα και έχουμε παρερμηνείες και φταίω εγώ. Οι πυκνωτές είναι δυνατόν να προκαλέσουν βραχυκύκλωμα. Οι πυκνωτές απόζευξης συνήθως έχουν μικρή χωρητικότητα και χρησιμοποιούνται για κατάπνιξη βραχυχρόνιων τασικών αιχμών και παρουσιάζουνε βραχυκυκλώματα. Αυτό το είδος βραχυκυκλώματος ονομάζεται άμεσο


Ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά από το 1993. Πυκνωτής απόζευξης βραχυκυκλωμένος δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ.

----------


## FILMAN

> α) ποια είναι η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης σύμφωνα με το διάγραμμα και τον πίνακα υλικών που μόλις πρόσθεσα (νούμερο κωδικός?). 
> 
> (Σου την έχω κυκλώσει στο συνημμένο.)
> 
> πως μετράω αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη όντας πάνω στην πλακέτα (προφανώς με το buzzer στα δύο ποδαράκια όταν η πλακέτα είναι αποσυνδεδεμένη. αν ακουστεί θόρυβος έίναι βραχυκ?)
> 
> (Ναι, και θα το κάνεις αυτό δοκιμάζοντας κάθε πόδι με τα υπόλοιπα 3.)
> 
> β), γ) τα άλλαξα χτές, ας δω τα επόμενα πρώτα (θα τα αλλάξω και αυτά) και θα επανέλθουμε 
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## beethoven

Άν και αυτο που θα πώ μπορεί να ειναι λάθος το varistor δίπλα στην ασφάλεια που φαίνετε στην φωτογραφεία το έλεγξες;

----------


## duomax03

> Ο ανεμιστήρας της εσωτερικής μονάδας. Αυτός που  φυσάει τον κρύο αέρα προς τα έξω. Αυτός είναι ο πυκνωτής λειτουργίας του  συγκεκριμένου μοτέρ. Δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ με το πρόβλημα.)


Α οκ κατάλαβα. Δεν ανέφερα αυτόν.




> Ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά από το 1993. Πυκνωτής απόζευξης βραχυκυκλωμένος δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ.


Έχεις το σεβασμό μου ( βλέπω  έχεις 5000 posts )και χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω «ξερόλας» και να στο παίξω «εξυπνάκιας» ο βραχυκυκλωμένος πυκνωτής απόζευξης αποτελεί κλασσική βλάβη βραχυκυκλωμένου φορτίου ενός τροφοδοτικού. Αν η αντίσταση που βλέπει το τροφοδοτικό είναι μικρότερη από 2 Ω, τότε αυτό υποδηλώνει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα που είτε οφείλεται στην ένωση καλωδίων  είτε σε βραχυκύκλωμα του πυκνωτή απόζευξης

----------


## kxrist

είπα ότι δεν γνωρίζω αλλα αυτό μπορεί και να το έβλεπα...  :Smile: 
εδώ που τα λέμε παρατήρησα κάτι περίεργο και σε αυτό. το συρματάκι της ασφάλειας (F701 - 3.15A 250V) ναι μεν κανει επαφή από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη, αλλά στη μέση κάνει κάτι σαν πολύ ελαφρύ μπαλάκι (η ένωση συνεχίζεται), έτσι ήταν όταν το άνοιξα την πρώτη φορά, έτσι παρέμεινε και μετά...

να λύσω πρώτα το πρόβλημα με το πολύμετρο που δεν δουλεύει το buzzer (μπαταρία έχει) και θα ξεκινήσω τις δοκιμές....
τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης τη βρήκα στο διάγραμμα της πλακέτας, ήταν στην πίσω πλευρά.

----------


## FILMAN

> ο βραχυκυκλωμένος πυκνωτής απόζευξης αποτελεί κλασσική βλάβη βραχυκυκλωμένου φορτίου ενός τροφοδοτικού. Αν η αντίσταση που βλέπει το τροφοδοτικό είναι μικρότερη από 2 Ω, τότε αυτό υποδηλώνει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα που είτε οφείλεται στην ένωση καλωδίων  είτε σε βραχυκύκλωμα του πυκνωτή απόζευξης


Οι πυκνωτές απόζευξης είναι στο 99% των περιπτώσεων κεραμικοί ή ΜΚΤ και στο 1% τανταλίου. Οι τανταλίου συνήθως σκάνε (δεν βραχυκυκλώνουν) ενώ οι κεραμικοί ή οι πολυεστερικοί απλώς δεν χαλάνε. Δεν υπάρχουν ισχυρά μεταβατικά φαινόμενα στις γραμμές τροφοδοσίας για να τους καταστρέψουν.

----------


## duomax03

Είτε άνοιγε το βαρίστορ, είτε βραχυκύκλωνε, ο Microcontroller θα κλείδωνε την πλακέτα και δεν θα την οδηγούσε σε μια «άεργη κατάσταση» που δεν θα έκαιγε την ασφάλεια. Απλώς δεν θα δούλευε η πλακέτα.

Κώστα βάλε τη λάμπα που σου λεω και άρχισε να αλλάζεις την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και το τρανζίστορ. Σιγά-σιγά θα παρατηρείς ότι θα μειώνεται η φωτοβολία της, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ελαχιστοποιούνται τα εξαρτήματα που έχουνε υποστεί βραχυκύκλωμα

----------


## FILMAN

> Είτε άνοιγε το βαρίστορ, είτε βραχυκύκλωνε, ο Microcontroller θα κλείδωνε την πλακέτα και δεν θα την οδηγούσε σε μια «άεργη κατάσταση» που δεν θα έκαιγε την ασφάλεια. Απλώς δεν θα δούλευε η πλακέτα.
> 
> (Λάθος. Αν άνοιγε το βαρίστορ, το μηχάνημα θα δούλευε κανονικά. Αν βραχυκύκλωνε το βαρίστορ θα καιγόταν η ασφάλεια χωρίς να χαλάσει κάτι άλλο. Πάντως τα χαλασμένα βαρίστορ συνήθως καρβουνιάζουν μέχρι διαλύσεως. Ο μC δεν είναι μαγικός, υπάρχουν πράγματα που μπορεί να αντιληφθεί, και πράγματα που δεν μπορεί.)
> 
> Κώστα βάλε τη λάμπα που σου λεω και άρχισε να αλλάζεις την γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και το τρανζίστορ. Σιγά-σιγά θα παρατηρείς ότι θα μειώνεται η φωτοβολία της, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ελαχιστοποιούνται τα εξαρτήματα που έχουνε υποστεί βραχυκύκλωμα


Ποιο τρανζίστορ λες;

----------


## duomax03

Άψογη επισήμανση. Να προσθέσω όμως ότι οι κεραμικοί πυκνωτές έχουν μικρή περιοχή λειτουργίας θερμοκρασιών και μπορεί να προκληθεί κακή μόνωση μεταξύ των οπλισμών τους εξαιτίας υπερβολικής θερμοκρασίας στο περιβάλον του πυκνωτή για μεγάλο χρόνο, είτε κακής ποιότητας του διηλεκτρικού κ.τ.λ.
Βέβαια να λέμε και την αλήθεια, "οι κεραμικοί ή οι πολυεστερικοί απλώς δεν χαλάνε" και πάντα κάτι άλλο κρύβεται πίσω από τη διαρροή του πυκνωτή

----------


## FILMAN

Άλλο διαρροή, άλλο βραχυκύκλωση. Το πρώτο δεν μπορεί να καταστρέψει το τροφοδοτικό (μπορεί όμως να χάνονται οι μνήμες από το ραδιόφωνό σου), το δεύτερο μπορεί.

----------


## kxrist

έχετε μήπως να μου προτείνετε κάτι για το Buzzer που δεν δουλεύει στο ψηφιακό μου πολύμετρο όταν γυρίζω το διακόπτη στο buzz και βάζω τα καλώδια όπως πρέπει. έχει χαλάσει εδώ και καιρό. 
ξέρω είναι χαζή η ερώτηση θα πρεπε να το χω λύσει. είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει φύγει κάποιο καλωδιακι από μέσα, θέλει άνοιγμα και αυτό... τι να πω... κατά τα άλλα δουλεύει μια χαρά εδώ και χρόνια...

κάποια ένδειξη στο ψηφιακό καντράν πριν και μετά την επαφή με τα υλικά από την οποία θα συμπεράνω ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα ?

----------


## duomax03

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ο Microcontroller  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΙΚΟΣ. Ο συγκεκριμένος όμως Microcontroller UPD780024CW έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα, μπορείς να το ψάξεις.

----------


## FILMAN

> Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Ο Microcontroller  ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΓΙΚΟΣ. Ο συγκεκριμένος όμως Microcontroller UPD780024CW έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα, μπορείς να το ψάξεις.


Τι να ψάξω; Πες μου. Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι βραχυκυκλώνει το βαρίστορ. Μέσω ποιων πινς θα το αντιληφθεί αυτό ο μC; Αντίστοιχα δώσε μου μια εξήγηση και στην περίπτωση που ανοίξει το βαρίστορ.

----------


## FILMAN

> έχετε μήπως να μου προτείνετε κάτι για το Buzzer που δεν δουλεύει στο ψηφιακό μου πολύμετρο όταν γυρίζω το διακόπτη στο buzz και βάζω τα καλώδια όπως πρέπει. έχει χαλάσει εδώ και καιρό. 
> ξέρω είναι χαζή η ερώτηση θα πρεπε να το χω λύσει. είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα έχει φύγει κάποιο καλωδιακι από μέσα, θέλει άνοιγμα και αυτό... τι να πω... κατά τα άλλα δουλεύει μια χαρά εδώ και χρόνια...
> 
> κάποια ένδειξη στο ψηφιακό καντράν πριν και μετά την επαφή με τα υλικά από την οποία θα συμπεράνω ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα ?


Καινούριο ψηφιακό πολύμετρο με 6€.

----------


## kxrist

ας γίνει κι αυτό.... :Tongue2:  ...

----------


## duomax03

> Άλλο διαρροή, άλλο βραχυκύκλωση. Το πρώτο δεν μπορεί να καταστρέψει το  τροφοδοτικό (μπορεί όμως να χάνονται οι μνήμες από το ραδιόφωνό σου), το  δεύτερο μπορεί.


Έχεις δίκιο. Άλλη μια παράλειψη δικιά μου. Να προσθέσω και το βραχυκύκλωμα. Πολύ ωραίο αυτό που είπες με τις μνήμες του ραδιοφώνου. Δεν το ήξερα. Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς εμμέσως ότι τελικά κάνουν διαρροή ή βραχυκυκλώνουν οι πυκνωτές απόζευξης




> Τι να ψάξω; Πες μου. Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι βραχυκυκλώνει το βαρίστορ.  Μέσω ποιων πινς θα το αντιληφθεί αυτό ο μC; Αντίστοιχα δώσε μου μια  εξήγηση και στην περίπτωση που ανοίξει το βαρίστορ.


Εεε, τώρα δεν θα κάνω και τον δάσκαλο…Αρκετά έχω γράψει εδώ.Εσύ είσαι αρκετά έξυπνος και έμπειρος και μπορείς να τα ψάξεις αυτά. Να με συγχωρέσεις φίλε μου γιατί παω να ρίξω μια βουτιά. Καλό απόγευμα

----------


## FILMAN

> Έχεις δίκιο. Άλλη μια παράλειψη δικιά μου. Να προσθέσω και το βραχυκύκλωμα. Πολύ ωραίο αυτό που είπες με τις μνήμες του ραδιοφώνου. Δεν το ήξερα. Χαίρομαι που συμφωνείς εμμέσως ότι τελικά κάνουν διαρροή ή βραχυκυκλώνουν οι πυκνωτές απόζευξης
> 
> (Μα είπα ότι δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ βραχυκυκλωμένος! )
> 
> Εεε, τώρα δεν θα κάνω και τον δάσκαλο…Αρκετά έχω γράψει εδώ.Εσύ είσαι αρκετά έξυπνος και έμπειρος και μπορείς να τα ψάξεις αυτά.
> 
> (Μου ζητάς να αποδείξω αυτό που υποστηρίζω πως είναι λάθος; )
> 
> Να με συγχωρέσεις φίλε μου γιατί παω να ρίξω μια βουτιά. Καλό απόγευμα


Άντε, καλά μακροβούτια!

----------


## αθικτον

> Άλλο διαρροή, άλλο βραχυκύκλωση. Το πρώτο δεν μπορεί να καταστρέψει το τροφοδοτικό (μπορεί όμως να χάνονται οι μνήμες από το ραδιόφωνό σου), το δεύτερο μπορεί.


Παλια με διορθωσες εσυ,τωρα,ειναι η σειρα μου να σε διορθωσω (με αγαπη στο λεω) :Σε παλμοτροφοδοτικο μπορει να καταστρεψει,εδω εχεις εσυ λαθος . Και μη πεις οτι γενικα στα τροφοδοτικα δεν ισχυει,και οτι δεν αναφεροσουν στο συγκεκριμενο ,γιατι ειδες το σχεδιο και ξερεις για τι μιλαμε.

Εστω και μικρη διαρροη να εχει ενας ,αν ειναι σε σημαντικο σημειο ,μπορει να σβησει η ταλαντωση.

----------


## αθικτον

Καλησπερα φιλε κωστα (kxrist).

Τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα ειναι μυστηρια μηχανηματα,οταν δεν ταλαντωνουν βλεπουν σχεδον σαν βραχυκυκλωμα  το συρμα του μετ/στη,που ειναι λιγες σπειρες ,ετσι τιναζουν το τρανζιστορ φορτιου ή καινε την ασφαλεια. Μπορουν να σε ταλαιπωρησουν ωρες μεχρι να  βρεις τη βλαβη. Θελει να εισαι καλος μαστορας για να το καταφερεις.

Σημαντικο εξαρτημα ,αν και δεν ειναι τμημα του ταλαντωτη, ειναι ο πυκνωτης που κραταει τις "ισορροπειες" στα τυλιγματα. Εδω ειναι ο "c 104".

Η ταπεινη μου γνωμη ειναι παρακαμψετο και φτιαξε ενα μικρο κλασσικο τροφοδοτικο με μετ/στη 12ν,γεφυρα και 1000μf/25ν πυκνωτη.
ψαξε στο "φορουμ" κατι θα βρεις.

Ξηλωσε το L102 και συνδεσε την εξοδο(+) και (-) του νεου τροφοδοτικου,στο συν (+) και (-) του ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη  c108 (470μF).

Και παρατα το παλμοτροφοδοτικο γιατι θα σου κουρελιασει τα νευρα.

φιλικα ,Γιωργος (αθικτον).

----------


## navar

τον φίλιππο γιατί τον βαράνε όλοι ανελέητα ? :P ;P ;P

----------


## αθικτον

> τον φίλιππο γιατί τον βαράνε όλοι ανελέητα ? :P ;P ;P


Ειναι αθωος θες να πεις;  Και εκεινος με εχει διορθωσει και μαλιστα με τροπο που με στεναχωρησε.

Με συγχωρεις φιλε κωνσταντινε αλλα , ανθρωπος ειμαι και'γω και ποναω..

Και με την ευκαιριια ,θελω να σε ευχαριστησω που συμμετειχες στη συμβουλη για εκτυπωτη που ζητουσα πριν λιγο καιρο.

----------


## navar

> Ειναι αθωος θες να πεις;  Και εκεινος με εχει διορθωσει και μαλιστα με τροπο που με στεναχωρησε.
> 
> Με συγχωρεις φιλε κωνσταντινε αλλα , ανθρωπος ειμαι και'γω και ποναω..
> 
> Και με την ευκαιριια ,θελω να σε ευχαριστησω και παλι για τις χρησιμες συμβουλες που μου εδωσες πριν λιγο καιρο.


ΓΙώργο πότε σε βοήθησα ?
μιας και είμαι και ξεχασιάρης και γενικά δεν έχω και πολλές γνώσεις ώστε να βοηθάω αβέρτα !

όσο για αυτό περί φίλλιπου , ήταν προφανές το ύφος μου και σίγουρα δεν ήταν σοβαρό αλλα έιχα όρεξη για πείραγμα !

αλλα ακι τον φίλλιπο μην τον παρεξηγείς ακόμα και όταν μαλώνει κάποιον είναι επειδή έχει ενα δικό τοθ τρόπο ! δεν το κάνει απο κακό !

----------


## kxrist

γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή αλλά δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. πρέπει να διαβάσω για να κάνω την παράκαμψη που λες.. θα το ψάξω σε επόμενο βήμα. άσε μηπως βρούμε καμια άκρη τώρα.




> α) Τη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης για μια τουλάχιστον βραχ/μένη δίοδοβ) Την ασφάλεια F702γ) Το ολοκληρωμένο (ξαναάλλαξέ το)δ) Το CD11 για βραχυκύκλωμαε) Τη D101 για βραχυκύκλωμα


τα αποτελέσματα της δοκιμής
α) γέφυρα ανόρθωσης BD71 - DF 06S , δεν μπαζάρει κανένας συνδυασμός από τα 4 ποδαράκια (άρα είναι καμενο). το θέμα μου είναι ότι η γέφυρα αυτή δεν έχει ποδαράκια κάτω από την πλακέτα (δείτε και στις φώτο παρά μόνο πάνω. θα δυσκολευτώ πολύ να την αλλάξω γιατί τα άλλα υλικά είναι πολύ κοντα, στην ουσία "κολητά")
β) η ασφάλεια F702 μπαζάρει, όπως και οι 3 ρεζέρβες που έχω πάρει.
γ) στο ολοκληρωμένο (ΤΝΥ 255P) κάποιοι συνδυασμοί ποδιών μπαζάρουν, άλλοι όχι (δεν ξέρω αν έπρεπε να κάνω αυτό το τεστ ή αν τα αποτελέσματα σημαίνουν κάτι
δ) cd11 - μπαζάρει
ε) D101 - UG2B δεν μπαζάρει (άρα είναι καμένο)

back.jpgfront2.jpgfront.jpg

το L101 (5mH, 50 mA) το βλέπω λίγο ραγισμένο στα πλάγια, δεν ξέρω αν είναι λογικό.

αν είναι καμένα τα α) και ε) μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί δεν φαίνονται κατεστραμένα αλλά ο κρότος που έκανε όταν προσπάθησε να ανοίξει το μηχάνημα ήταν σχετικά δυνατός (μπορεί να είναι και άσχετο).

----------


## FILMAN

> α) γέφυρα ανόρθωσης BD71 - DF 06S , δεν μπαζάρει κανένας συνδυασμός από τα 4 ποδαράκια (άρα είναι καμενο). 
> 
> (Άρα είναι* εντάξει* και *όχι καμένο*...)
> 
> το θέμα μου είναι ότι η γέφυρα αυτή δεν έχει ποδαράκια κάτω από την πλακέτα (δείτε και στις φώτο παρά μόνο πάνω. θα δυσκολευτώ πολύ να την αλλάξω γιατί τα άλλα υλικά είναι πολύ κοντα, στην ουσία "κολητά")
> 
> (Την αφήνεις είπαμε.)
> 
> β) η ασφάλεια F702 μπαζάρει, όπως και οι 3 ρεζέρβες που έχω πάρει.
> ...


Αυτάαααααα....

----------


## FILMAN

> Παλια με διορθωσες εσυ,τωρα,ειναι η σειρα μου να σε διορθωσω (με αγαπη στο λεω) :Σε παλμοτροφοδοτικο μπορει να καταστρεψει,εδω εχεις εσυ λαθος . Και μη πεις οτι γενικα στα τροφοδοτικα δεν ισχυει,και οτι δεν αναφεροσουν στο συγκεκριμενο ,γιατι ειδες το σχεδιο και ξερεις για τι μιλαμε.
> 
> Εστω και μικρη διαρροη να εχει ενας ,αν ειναι σε σημαντικο σημειο ,μπορει να σβησει η ταλαντωση.


Αυτά που λες είναι σωστά - δεν πρόσεξες όμως ότι η κουβέντα είχε επικεντρωθεί στους *πυκνωτές απόζευξης*. Μιλάμε για πυκνωτές ενωμένους παράλληλα στην τροφοδοσία. Έτσι μια - τυχούσα - διαρροή στην ουσία εμφανίζεται σαν να τραβάει παραπάνω ρεύμα το φορτίο, και δεν μπλοκάρει τη λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## FILMAN

> Ειναι αθωος θες να πεις;  Και εκεινος με εχει διορθωσει και μαλιστα με τροπο που με στεναχωρησε.
> 
> Με συγχωρεις φιλε κωνσταντινε αλλα , ανθρωπος ειμαι και'γω και ποναω..


Είμαι ένοχος!
Πότε έγινε αυτό βρε; Δεν θυμάμαι!
Τελωσπάντων, συγγνώμη...

----------


## kxrist

Η βλάβη αντικαταστάθηκε με την αλλαγή των εξαρτημάτων και με ελάχιστο κόπο και κόστος, το μηχάνημα πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά όπως και πρώτα.

Πιστεύω ότι τη ζημιά την έκανε τυχόν αυξομείωση τάσεως. Το μηχάνημα ήταν σε πολύπριζο την θερινή περίοδο... :Unsure:  ίσως αυτό επηρέασε σε συνδυασμό με την ευαισθησία του τροφοδοτικού, όπως διάβασα και στα εγχειρίδια service και είπε και ένας φίλος στο φόρουμ.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια.  :Wink: 

P.S. μπάι δε γουέι, πήραμε φόρα και φτιάξαμε και το χαλασμένο πολύμετρο....

----------


## αθικτον

> Η βλάβη αντικαταστάθηκε με την αλλαγή των εξαρτημάτων και με ελάχιστο κόπο και κόστος, το μηχάνημα πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά όπως και πρώτα.
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι τη ζημιά την έκανε τυχόν αυξομείωση τάσεως. Το μηχάνημα ήταν σε πολύπριζο την θερινή περίοδο... ίσως αυτό επηρέασε σε συνδυασμό με την ευαισθησία του τροφοδοτικού, όπως διάβασα και στα εγχειρίδια service και είπε και ένας φίλος στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια. 
> 
> P.S. μπάι δε γουέι, πήραμε φόρα και φτιάξαμε και το χαλασμένο πολύμετρο....



Αν μπορεις φιλε Κωστα να πεις στο σχεδιο ποια υλικα αλλαξες,να ξερω μελλοντικα για να αποφυγω το χασιμο χρονου ψαχνωντας.

φιλικα Γιωργος  (αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

> Είμαι ένοχος!
> Πότε έγινε αυτό βρε; Δεν θυμάμαι!
> Τελωσπάντων, συγγνώμη...


Σ'ευχαριστω. Στα ματια μου εχεις ανεβει,γιατι εκανες το σωστο.θελω

 να ξερεις οτι και εγω θα εκανα το ιδιο.

φιλικα  Γιωργος  (αθικτον).

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιώργο χάσιμο χρόνου για εσένα μήπως είναι να ψάχνεις να βρεις που το έχεις σημειώσει!

----------


## αθικτον

> Αυτά που λες είναι σωστά - δεν πρόσεξες όμως ότι η κουβέντα είχε επικεντρωθεί στους *πυκνωτές απόζευξης*. Μιλάμε για πυκνωτές ενωμένους παράλληλα στην τροφοδοσία. Έτσι μια - τυχούσα - διαρροή στην ουσία εμφανίζεται σαν να τραβάει παραπάνω ρεύμα το φορτίο, και δεν μπλοκάρει τη λειτουργία του τροφοδοτικού.


Αν μου επιτρεπεις μια ερωτηση φιλε φιλιππε.Παιζεις σκακι;
Σε ρωταω γιατι οταν αποκτησει κανεις λιγη πειρα σε αυτο,τοτε δυσκολα χανει πιονι επειδη δεν ειδε οτι ηταν αφυλαχτο.

Ετσι και'δω ,θα μιλαγα ποτε για πυκνωτη αποζευξης αν δεν ηξερα οτι μπορουμε να τον συναντησουμε στο εσωτερικο του ταλαντωτη;   (ερωτηση χωρις απαντηση,ρητορικη).

φιλικα, Γιωργος  (αθικτον).

----------


## αθικτον

> Γιώργο χάσιμο χρόνου για εσένα μήπως είναι να ψάχνεις να βρεις που το έχεις σημειώσει!


Ωντως φιλε σπυρο! Μου'χει τυχει και ελεγα: "μα καπου το'χα γραψει" Παντως επειδη τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα ειναι ταλαιπωρια  αν μας πει ο φιλος Κωστας τα αλλαγμενα υλικα θα γλυτωσουμε ψαξιμο.

φιλικα ,Γιωργος  (αθικτον).

----------


## kxrist

τα άλλαξα όλα από το β) έως το ε), πλέον το L101 (5mH, 50 mA).
σίγουρα δεν θα χρειάζονταν όλα αλλαγή αλλά μπερδεύτηκα με αυτό το buzzer και τα ξήλωσα... :Crying: , κάτι μάθαμε όμως και από αυτό.....

τα υλικά, τα ζήτησα με βάση τους κωδικούς στα σχέδια (χωρίς να ξέρω ιδιαίτερα περί τίνος πρόκειται, μόνο από όσα έγραψε ο Φίλ.), από καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών που εμφανίζονται σε λίστες του φόρουμ.

P.S. έχει βγάλει περίπου μια δεκαετία λειτουργίας το παλμοτροφοδοτικό γιώργο, πάλι καλά να λέμε και έσκασε όχι όταν λειτουργούσε το μηχάνημα αλλά όταν ήταν κλειστό....

----------


## FILMAN

> Αν μου επιτρεπεις μια ερωτηση φιλε φιλιππε.Παιζεις σκακι;
> 
> (Όχι! )
> 
> Σε ρωταω γιατι οταν αποκτησει κανεις λιγη πειρα σε αυτο,τοτε δυσκολα χανει πιονι επειδη δεν ειδε οτι ηταν αφυλαχτο.
> 
> Ετσι και'δω ,θα μιλαγα ποτε για πυκνωτη αποζευξης αν δεν ηξερα οτι μπορουμε να τον συναντησουμε στο εσωτερικο του ταλαντωτη;   (ερωτηση χωρις απαντηση,ρητορικη).
> 
> φιλικα, Γιωργος  (αθικτον).


Μα και στον ταλαντωτή να είναι, παράλληλα με την τροφοδοσία θα είναι, αφού είναι πυκνωτής* απόζευξης!*

----------


## spiroscfu

Ναι αλλά από την στιγμή που μιλάμε για παλμοτροφοδοτικά η τάση τροφοδοσίας του smps ic γίνεται από ανατροφοδοτήσει και έτσι τα ρεύματα δεν είναι και μεγάλα,
μια μικρή διαρροή σε κάποιον από αυτούς μπορεί να το κάνει να μην ταλαντώνει ή να κάνει διάφορα κουλά.

----------


## FILMAN

Άντε πάλι. Βρε, αν σε μια οποιαδήποτε τάση τροφοδοσίας, τάση αναφοράς, κ.λ.π. του κυκλώματος συνδέσεις μια αντίσταση π.χ. 10kΩ ως προς τη γη, θα μπλοκάρει η ταλάντωση;

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν συνδέσεις αντίστασή σε τάση τροφοδοσίας όχι αν βγάλεις τον πυκνωτή απόζευξης όμως κάποια κουλά θα κάνει,
δεν θα έλεγα το ίδιο για τάσεις αναφοράς.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό λέω λοιπόν: Μια επιπρόσθετη αντίσταση παράλληλα με την τροφοδοσία ισοδυναμεί με μια διαρροή του πυκνωτή απόζευξης. Δεν είπαμε να αφαιρεθεί ο πυκνωτής απόζευξης - ίσα ίσα που πολλές φορές επιμένω ιδιαίτερα πάνω σ' αυτό το θέμα!

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν αποκτήσει διαρροή μπορεί η λειτουργία του να είναι σωστή?

----------


## FILMAN

Στην ουσία είναι σαν να έχει και μια αντίσταση παράλληλα.

----------


## αθικτον

> Μα και στον ταλαντωτή να είναι, παράλληλα με την τροφοδοσία θα είναι, αφού είναι πυκνωτής* απόζευξης!*


Ειμαι σιγουρος πως γνωριζεις οτι τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα εχουν λεπτες ισσοροπιες και η ποικιλια σχεδιων καθιστα δυσκολο τον εντοπισμο βλαβης που μπορει να παρουσιαστει στο πιο ασχετο σημειο.Οδηγωντας ακομα και εναν εμπειρο ηλεκτρονικο σε λαθη.

Θεωρητικα ειναι σωστο αυτο που λες ,αλλα οχι σε τετοια κυκλωματα που ο τροπος λειτουργιας τους τα καθιστα απροβλεπτα.

----------


## αθικτον

> Στην ουσία είναι σαν να έχει και μια αντίσταση παράλληλα.


Και ενα χαλασμενο εξαρτημα θα συμπεριφερεται σαν σταθερο φορτιο; Δε νομιζω..

----------


## FILMAN

Κοίτα, μου έχει τύχει πορτοκαλί πυκνωτής ΜΚΤ 1μF 63V της PHILIPS (BC Components) να δείχνει 3kΩ στο ωμόμετρο. Αυτός ήταν σε μια συσκευή ενωμένη στο τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο, όπου μπλοκάριζε μια DC συνιστώσα σε ένα σήμα ήχου, και το έπαθε αυτό μετά από μια υπέρταση στο δίκτυο (έγινε διαπήδηση στην πλακέτα). Εννοείται βέβαια ότι δεν τον βάζει κανείς σε μια κατασκευή στη θέση μιας αντίστασης 3kΩ!

----------


## spiroscfu

Την χωρητικότητα του την μέτρησες, είχε παραμείνει η ίδια?

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν τη μέτρησα γιατί δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον θα μέτραγε σωστά το καπασιτόμετρο με μια αντίσταση 3kΩ παράληλα στον προς μέτρηση πυκνωτή. Τώρα θα μου πεις μπορούσα να μετρήσω ένα καλό πυκνωτή και μετά να βάλω μια αντίσταση παράλληλα να δω τι θα δείξει το όργανο... Πάντως δεν το έκανα...

----------


## michael130509

Καλημέρα. τυχαίνει να έχω παρόμοιο aircondition με την ίδια βλάβη. Έχω βρεί τα εξαρτήματα εκτός απο το CD11 που είναι μια δίοδος ST02D-200, 200W. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να την βρω. Έχω ψάξει σε όλα τα μαγαζιά αθήνα φανός βενιέρης ραδιοκατουμάς τριδίμας κτλ. Η τουλάχιστον ποια έβαλε ο Κώστας και δούλεψε. Ρώτησα στον φανό και δεν ξέρουν τι ακριβώς δίοδος είναι αυτη.

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι σίγουρα καμμένη; Αν τη μετράς εντός κυκλώματος θα σου δείχνει βραχυκύκλωμα γιατί στην ουσία μετράς το πρωτεύον του μετασχηματιστή. Μπορείς να την αντικαταστήσεις με ένα 1.5KE200 σε σειρά με μια BYV26Ε (προσοχή στις φορές σύνδεσης).

----------

michael130509 (06-04-12)

----------


## michael130509

Καλημέρα και σε ευχαριστω για την απάντηση. Εδώ βρήκα ένα datasheet που αναφέρει τα χαρακτηριστικά της διόδου zener και της διόδου. Αν ζήταγα δυο τέτοιες και τις σύνδεα σε σειρά όπως λές δεν θα έκανα την δουλειά μου? Αν όχι είσαι σιγουρος ότι θα δουλέψει με τις παραπάνω? Δέν έχω μεγάλη εμπειρία γιαυτό και οι πολλές ερωτήσεις.
http://www.shindengen.co.jp/product/..._ST02D-200.pdf

----------


## FILMAN

Βάλε αυτές που σου λέω.

----------

michael130509 (06-04-12)

----------

